# can you use a 17000 cpt code for a wart lesion ?



## carol52 (Aug 2, 2010)

I keep getting this same code for removal of a wart and a molluscium contagiosum   is the 17000 code okay for these lesions ?


----------



## LindaEV (Aug 2, 2010)

17000 is for the dectruction of a _pre-malignant lesion_.

17110 is more appropriate for a wart "destruction"...if that is what you mean by "removal"

you say you "keep getting this code"...are they marking it on a superbill or something? or using a cheat sheet.If someone else is doing the coding, figure out why they keep using the wrong code...may be the "cheat sheet" or whatever just says "17000 Destrustion of Lesion", so they don't know any better.


----------

